# Irish ferries sleep arrangements and holyhead overnight camp



## chrisgog

Hello all

Is it ok sleeping on Irish ferries boat without cabin as we leave this FRiday at 2.45am and dock 6.45? Its pembroke crossing on the Isle of IRISHMORE boat
Any tips and advice welcome

Also on return we dock in Holyhead at midnight. Is it possible to pullover and stay at docks??
thanks
Chris


----------



## jiwawa

Don't know about that particular boat but we usually take a pillow n blanket with us and put our heads down on a bench seat. 
It's maybe 4 years since we stopped in Holyhead after a late sailing - at the roundabout just as you're leaving the port area, go hard left (most traffic will be going straight on). You'll come to a parking area on the left. 

A woman came round in the morning looking for fees but when she heard we'd come off the late boat she wouldn't take anything. 

Things may have changed now though.


----------



## chrisgog

Thanks for the information
Chris


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi Chris,

We travelled Dublin Holyhead just before Easter, so can't comment on the boat although on this route people were sleeping on benches in the various parts of the boat. We took a cabin for a few extra euros as this was a 'free' trip after last years France trip.

We did however arrive at 00.30 and drove out of the port and turned right, and parked at the sailing club along Beach Road, no problems.

I have read on a forum (can't remember which ) that you can park in the port area but it is noisy.

Have a good trip.

Davy


----------



## chrisgog

Thanks Davy. Well we crossed from pembroke yesterday and loads of benc h seats everywhere at 2am so we were comfy and had some sleep. Will probably have to drive straight home from holyhead now as we are changing
vans next day but if we stop at either suggested stopovers we will update you. Sitting in the sun just outside dublin now.


----------

